# Bottom Feeder Steam Punk



## johan (24/11/14)

posted here: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...place-everything-modified-custom-made-10.html

Great looking regulated bottom feeder with working battery gauge "nogal"










​

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/11/14)

That's radical! Awesome!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (24/11/14)

Wow, really cool
Pipes and all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (24/11/14)

Now that looks like a work of art

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (24/11/14)

now who wouldnt like the look of that. would only be kept in a trophy cabinet tho. looks too good to vape on lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Golf (24/11/14)

That has to be one of the best crafted mods iv seen for a long time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riddle (24/11/14)

Wow. That is awesome. The gauge on the outside is now one of a kind.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (24/11/14)

What a gorgeous work of art, amazing.


via iphone

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (24/11/14)

Very nice and unique...it just needs matching steampunk RBA too


----------



## bjorncoetsee (24/11/14)

johan said:


> posted here: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...place-everything-modified-custom-made-10.html
> 
> Great looking regulated bottom feeder with working battery gauge "nogal"
> 
> ...


Omg now this I want!!


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (24/11/14)

That's simply beautiful...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kimbo (24/11/14)

Now this is nice


----------



## Riaz (24/11/14)

awesome!!!


----------



## WHITELABEL (24/11/14)

That is just too cool! Definitely a only vape at home mod.


----------



## free3dom (24/11/14)

Gambit said:


> That is just too cool! Definitely a only vape at home mod.



Might be fun at fancy dress parties too

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (24/11/14)

free3dom said:


> Might be fun at fancy dress parties too


Haha I'd be too scared of damaging it. I'd only use it over carpet, while sitting on the floor, with gloves

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY (24/11/14)

wow that looks awesome


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/11/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn (24/11/14)

yeah, pretty good looking MOD!!


----------



## DoubleD (24/11/14)

johan said:


> posted here: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...place-everything-modified-custom-made-10.html
> 
> Great looking regulated bottom feeder with working battery gauge "nogal"
> 
> ...



Wow that's gorgeous!


----------



## Dubz (24/11/14)

Wow! What an awesome looking device


----------



## exodus (24/11/14)

I want it!


----------

